# Carbon Clinchers, What would you do?



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between the Easton EC90 SL Clinchers and the Boyd 38mm carbon Clinchers. Both are 38mm in depth. I can get the Eastons for around $1,400 and the Boyds are $1,000.

Easton pros:
Thermatic braking surface
Ceramic bearings

Boyd pros:
Price
1410 grams vs 1530 (claimed weight w/o skewers but unsure if rim strips are included)

Any suggestions,experiences, or opinions?

Thanks


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I'd probably choose the Boyds because: (i) I don't like wheels with proprietary straight pull spokes, like Easton, break one and you are at the mercy of your Easton dealer to get back on the road (ii) 18 spokes in the front may be problematic for a heavier rider, and (iii) I can buy a lot of ceramic bearings for $300, should I choose to replace bearings.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

First off, don't ever let ceramic bearings be a factor in any purchase in the bicycle industry.They will have no effect whatsoever on the ride quality of your wheels, and more than likely they will wear out faster than a standard steel bearing. 
Secondly, the radial lacing on the NDS rear Easton does sketch me out a bit. Radial is not going to provide very sufficient rigidity for efficient power transfer and rigidity. Additionally, the durability of the rear hub is not quite up to par for what would be considered acceptable, at least in my experience. 
With all of that said, I would go with the Boyd wheels. I admit that I have never ridden a pair, but from what I have heard they are decently durable.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Boyds
As was said before, ceramic bearings in wheels are not necessary.
Plus, Boyd builds his wheels by hand, here in SC.
And the fact that $300 can get you tires, tubes, a cassette, and carbon pads.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I think this is a non-brainer: Boyd. Lighter, great service, good parts (quality hubs, spokes, etc), built up in the US, and a lot less money. Boyd has a great reputation and backs his products up. I have a good idea what his costs are and can tell you that his price is about as low as one can go and make a profit. Call him up and he'll take the time to explain everything to you.

I just sent a customer who wanted to buy hubs from me to Boyd, as that was clearly the better option for him.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Doesn't Boyds include skewers and carbon pads....even a better deal.


----------



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Another thought*

I appreciate the advice everyone has given and I'm leaning towards the Boyds. That said, 38 or 50mm for a all around wheel set? I know there are many factors but there's a small weight difference and according to Boyd crosswinds don't affect the 50's all that much.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have Zipp 303 clinchers, about 38mm, and 50mm carbon tubulars and neither is effected by wind to any extent. I'm in FL and ride in the wind all the time. Between the two, I'd choose the 50s.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Get a 38mm front and a 50mm rear.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Dang. Wish I'd known about these guys before I bought my Mavic Cosmic Carbones. Great wheels, but a bit on the heavy side. Plus, I'd like to know that it's primarily a carbon wheelset, not an aluminum wheelset with a carbon (?) fairing, like my Carbones. Looks like Boyd is selling a great product with a great warrenty. Little bit bugged by the 205 lb weight limit. I'm 200. Seems like I might be pushing the limit?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I just got the 50mm carbon Boyds with the 205 lb limit. Currently I am 205.5 or so and I have no fear of riding them. They are solid. I've only about 200 miles on them so far but they are strong, well built wheels. There was no way I was going to wait to ride them until I was back down to 185. I had to ride them now. I'll let you know how they have held up in a few thousand more miles. I am thinking about doing a 24hr race in a couple of weeks. I should be able to get 300 or so straight miles in on that ride.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

The Boyd's look like a bunch of off the shelf Taiwanese parts to me. Not that that's bad, but you could probably buy the rims and hubs your self, find a good local wheel builder and save a few hundred dollars. Secondly if you are going Boyd, get tubs. There is a reason why Zipp, Easton, and other big manufacturers have taken so long to come out with a full carbon clincher. I would not ride any carbon clinchers without a modern brake track design.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

dcl10 said:


> The Boyd's look like a bunch of off the shelf Taiwanese parts to me. Not that that's bad, but you could probably buy the rims and hubs your self, find a good local wheel builder and save a few hundred dollars. Secondly if you are going Boyd, get tubs. There is a reason why Zipp, Easton, and other big manufacturers have taken so long to come out with a full carbon clincher. I would not ride any carbon clinchers without a modern brake track design.




Very true.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

dcl10 said:


> The Boyd's look like a bunch of off the shelf Taiwanese parts to me. Not that that's bad, but you could probably buy the rims and hubs your self, find a good local wheel builder and save a few hundred dollars. Secondly if you are going Boyd, get tubs. There is a reason why Zipp, Easton, and other big manufacturers have taken so long to come out with a full carbon clincher. I would not ride any carbon clinchers without a modern brake track design.


Meh...
Do some searching around. Boyd's hoops are just fine. Actually, his carbon clinchers are higher quality than most Taiwan/China sourced hoops. I've been told, by someone in the know, that he sources his hoops from the same manufacturer as Williams. Odds are that a person off the street will NOT be able to source the same rims unless he/she was buying a large quantity.
And Boyd actually builds his wheels. He doesn't source them pre-built from the Far East. He laces them himself and has a very good builder finish them off. 

And don't think that just because Zipp, Easton, Reynolds, and whoever else are better because of the name on the wheel. I've seen failures in all of them. 

Personally, I have Williams carbon clinchers and have ridden them for 2 years without issue. Racing, training, and mountain rides...no worries!


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd personally go with Boyd in this case as well but there is some misinformation in this thread. First of all, you can buy spokes for any Easton wheelset directly from Easton. I have several wheelsets from Easton and have bought extra spokes and nipples for all of them from Easton. Secondly, Easton assembles all their wheels by hand just like Boyd. I know backinthesaddle didn't say that in the previous post but depending on how you read it, you may come away thinking that. Again though, go with Boyd in this case.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty nice looking machine there Bluechip. I have always loved Cannondales, even though they aren't made in the US anymore. Still, there's some nice engineering, and the big tubes make for a nice ride. Those Boyds look great on there. Sounds like you have a lot of confidence in the wheels to be ready to ride them right away. Honestly don't think I'm capable of losing 20 pounds!


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I just went through the same decision process, and went with 2010 Reynolds Assaults, which I found for $1,100, which I thought was a good deal. 

It seems like the 2011 Assaults have redesigned the brake surface somewhat, but I'm very light, and know how to use brakes correctly. I was able to find them in the $1,350ish range, but went with the 2010 because of price and honestly, graphics.


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

Just another option for people to consider are the new wheels from Profile Design. I recently purchased the full carbon 52mm Altairs and can say that after 500 miles on them that I've been very pleased. 

These came in at around $1450 for the full carbon clincher which I was very pleased with. Probably very similar to the Williams and Boyd's.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Look on ebay! You can get the Easton's for around $1250.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

jammer said:


> These came in at around $1450 for the full carbon clincher which I was very pleased with. Probably very similar to the Williams and Boyd's.



Sure...maybe...other than the whole $450 price difference...:crazy:


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

You guys have got me wanting to try the Boyd's wheelset now! After seeing them on Bluechip's bike, I'm thinking they might be a nice addition to my naked carbon Scott CR1. But I gotta sell those Mavic Carbones first! Off to ebay I go!


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Do they boyd stickers come off easily or can you request them without the stickers?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

ashpelham said:


> You guys have got me wanting to try the Boyd's wheelset now! After seeing them on Bluechip's bike, I'm thinking they might be a nice addition to my naked carbon Scott CR1. But I gotta sell those Mavic Carbones first! Off to ebay I go!


What is wrong with the Carbones? I am not sure you will notice much of an upgrade. What are you looking to acheive?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Urb said:


> Do they boyd stickers come off easily or can you request them without the stickers?


I am not a fan of those either. Maybe it would be funny to take to D off and roll with "BOY" wheels for a bit though.


...or YEAH BOY


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll throw another option out there - Token Wheels. You can get these directly from Token or they are on ebay all the time:
https://cgi.ebay.com/TOKEN-C50-Carb...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c5436977b

Probably close to the same build as the rest
50mm carbon clinchers, sapim cx-ray spokes

I have 3 sets of Token wheels. 60mm carbon clinchers and 2 sets of 50mm tubulars I use for cyclocross racing.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have Boyd clinchers in 50 mm and 58 mm. no complaints here. Boyd and Nicole run a great business. they are all about quality and customer service. i am 185 lbs and i have been riding my 50 mm for over 5 months. i liked them so much, i got a pair of 58 mm. do not hesitate to contact them. 

hereis my bike:


----------



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Going with Boyd*

Thanks again for all your input. Bluechip and Veloci1, thanks for sharing the pics of your machines with the 50mm Boyds. They look great! My decision was made and I've placed an order for the 50mm Boyds.

Veloci1, I started to give the Boyds a serious look after seeing your bike in the Specialized thread because I just picked up a Tarmac Expert back in March so after seeing them on your Pro it got me thinking. One question I have for you is what pads are you using, those supplied with the wheels or Swissstops?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

monmouthrider, Boyd will sell you specific pads for his wheels. they work great. talk to Nicole or Boyd and they will set you up.

post pictures once you get them on. BTW, the new graphics from Boyd look better than mine.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

The Boyd's are now coming with pads included, at least with the clinchers. So far they have been working fine. He mentioned that he will also be selling those pads separately soon.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

KMan: The 50mm clincher you provided a link to has the dropped brake track, which I never really cared for, but the 60mms you picture seem to have the brake track on the edge of the rim. Is Token using different rim contours between the 50 and 60, or are the 50mm on ebay just older stock? Just curious if you know.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

cdhbrad said:


> KMan: The 50mm clincher you provided a link to has the dropped brake track, which I never really cared for, but the 60mms you picture seem to have the brake track on the edge of the rim. Is Token using different rim contours between the 50 and 60, or are the 50mm on ebay just older stock? Just curious if you know.


I would suggest contacting Token on this one. When I picked up mine (directly from Token), I asked specifically for the non-lowered brake tract which they said they had available and were soon to be released into their normal product line - which was over a year ago. Looking at Tokens website I see they still show the lowered brake tract only (which I don't like as well).

I had a set of 50mm Token before which had the lowered tract. I switch to the 58mm you see in the photos.

Michael


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

I just ordered 38 mm boyd. I should have them by Wednesday. Once I ride them a while I will post my impressions.


----------



## majoeric (Feb 24, 2011)

NJcycler, Were you able to get a ride in yet? Any Updates? Thanks


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

majoeric said:


> NJcycler, Were you able to get a ride in yet? Any Updates? Thanks


I didn't receive the wheels until yesterday. They are so dam light. I am mounting them tonight after work and will get my first ride tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Need to get a better picture.
Boyd told me a spacer wouldn't be needed before putting the cassette on. WRONG! needed it big time. had to re adjust the front and rear derailleur. 
Took them for a quick spin and I am very excited. bike is so light. I put new Conti tires on and every piece of dirt on the road was sticking to them. my 48mm stem tubes just make it. may need to order new tubes with longer stems.braking is very good.


----------



## majoeric (Feb 24, 2011)

Njcycler, Looks great! These are the 38's? Any reason you did not go with the 50's? I am really on the Fence between the Boyds and Williams. Price and weight seem to be very close. Thx, Eric


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

majoeric said:


> Njcycler, Looks great! These are the 38's? Any reason you did not go with the 50's? I am really on the Fence between the Boyds and Williams. Price and weight seem to be very close. Thx, Eric


I am only 145lbs and will be in the 135 to 140 by the end of the summer so I am light. I do a lot of distance riding and a lot of climbing so I wanted a more all around wheel. thought the 38's would be better for what I do.
So far so good. 2 after work rides and 63 miles I like the wheels. silly light and roll very smooth. even on rough roads. I don't feel the resistance I might feel with an aluminum wheel. tomorrow and sunday I'll do some serious rides and really test them out.


----------



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

The Boyd 50MM clinchers came. Using a Dura Ace cassette, and Specialized S-Works Turbo tires. The bike is now lighter and faster. The wheels roll great and rode in windy conditions and have to say that crosswinds are not a factor at all. Loving them so far!


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

is it possible to take the stickers off the boyd wheels?


----------



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

HandyAndy said:


> is it possible to take the stickers off the boyd wheels?


Yes they're removable or you can order them without decals. Check Lu-Max's thread where he ordered without decals and customized with his own design.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=242646&highlight=miss+sl3+woot


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

monmouthrider said:


> Yes they're removable or you can order them without decals. Check Lu-Max's thread where he ordered without decals and customized with his own design.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Boyd has told me the new wheels will only come with stickers, you can't order without them. You can still remove them although he says its pretty good sticky stuff, not quoting hime those are my words.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I recently got the Boyd's in 50's as well. Have about 400m on them so far and I must say I do like them. Just for comaprison my old wheels are Ksyrium SL's which are now on the S&S travel bike. 
So far the wheels definentely feel faster and I have noticed my AVG speed go up on my TT route by about 1-1.5mph. Is this strictly attributed to the wheels? who knows. The wheels are very smooth and weight difference between Ksyriums was negligible in my mind. As far as wind on the 50's I definentely feel a difference here. I am not sure how some peeps don't IMHO. I am not saying it is dangerous but there is a noticibe difference. Overall nice wheels that roll smooth, no issues braking (no wet ride yet)and my longest decent is about 3-4miles at 5-6%. So nothing crazy as I have heard some guys with longer descents killing carbon rims. 
Conclusion - Great set of wheels for a great price and I would recommend them to anyone within thier weight range. (I am 170)


----------

